# Pigeon Resources



## arty (Aug 30, 2003)

Hi Everyone
Here’s a few links that may help!

RESOURCES;
http://www.duckpolice.org/BirdWeb/PigeonResourceWeb/pigeonresource.html
http://home.bresnan.net/~to9y/pigeons/links.html
http://www.ceremonydove.com/Websites.htm
http://www.canadianhighflyers.com/PigeonLinks.html
http://www.birds.cornell.edu/programs/urbanbirds/ubs_PIWMainEN.html
http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/pigeons/
http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Grove/3715/PIGEONS_DOVES.html
http://www.awbi.org/pamp11.htm
http://www.fbipigeons.com/pigeon_dictionary.htm
http://www.valleypetnews.com/q&a_pigeons.htm
http://www.chevita.com/tauben/e-index3.html
http://www.ifpigeon.com/pigeonhealth.html
http://npausa.com/drgratz.htm
http://www.birdcrazy.com/newsite/vetinfo/vetanswers.html
http://www.pigeonvideos.co.uk/pantex/pantex_health.htm
http://www.ifpigeon.com/dmvweir.html
http://www.sandhillvet.demon.co.uk/pignpath.htm
http://www.azpigeons.org/links.htm
http://www.fbipigeons.com/stone_the_crows.htm
http://www.azpigeons.org/
http://www.geocities.com/RainForest/Vines/4743/tips.html
http://www.tc.umn.edu/~devo0028/advice1.htm
http://www.tc.umn.edu/~devo0028/contact.htm
http://www.wildlifecare.org/list.html
http://www.wildlife-international.org/
http://avianprotectors.homestead.com/Rescue.html
http://www.netpets.org/birds/birdresc/birdgrp.html
http://www.petstation.com/central.html
http://worldanimalnet.org/new.asp?cat=WEB
http://www.petwork.com/rescue_birds.html
http://www.birdtlc.net/
http://www.pipa.be/
http://members.aol.com/duiven/clubs/clubs.htm
http://www.birdsupplynh.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=30_37
http://thesitebarn.com/hawkbaitlofts/
http://www.birdnature.com/sep1901/pigeons.html
http://www.geocities.com/RainForest/Vines/4743/tips.html


A little Humor;
http://www.cybersalt.org/cleanlaugh/bird321.htm

Molting;
http://www.feathered-follies.com/what_is_moulting.htm
http://www.thepoultrysite.com/FeaturedArticle/FATopic.asp?Display=217
http://birds.ecoport.org/Health/EBmoulting.htm
http://www.earthlife.net/birds/moult.html

Control;
http://birdbgone.com/?referrer=google
http://www.birdguard.com/
http://www.nixalite.com/?source=google
http://www.magent.com/yardgard.htm
http://www.bird-x.com/products/terror.html
http://www.abcbirdcontrol.com/bird_control_products.htm
http://www.critterridders.com/birdscare.htm
http://www.pestproducts.com/birdx/BXirritape.htm
http://www.pestproducts.com/prowler_owl.htm
http://wingsoverus.org/pigeon/communityguide.htm
http://www.animalaid.org.uk/campaign/wildlife/pigeons.htm
http://www.animalaid.org.uk/campaign/wildlife/pigeonclose.htm
http://www.trap-man.com/feral-pigeon-trap.htm
http://www.epestsupply.com/cgi-bin/shopper.cgi?keywords=birds&search=action

CULLING;
http://www.priscoracingpigeonloft.com/articles/culling.htm
http://www.silvio-co.com/pigeons/culling.htm


RESCUE&REHAB;
http://www.knowledgehound.com/topics/wildlife.htm
http://www.wildliferehabilitators.com/links.htm
http://www.southeasternoutdoors.com/rehab_usa.html
http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/Leg Bands.htm

TRAP;
http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html

BREEDING;
http://www.bokhari.com/handbook.htm
http://www.gamebird.com/dove.html
http://wingsusa.netfirms.com/breeding.htm
http://www.racing-pigeon-fancier.com/breeding.htm
http://www.fbipigeons.com/baby_pigeon.htm
http://www.angelfire.com/ca/goulian/PigeonBaby.html
http://www.swissmondaine.com/articles/recordkeeping.htm
http://www.pigeonbasics.com/articles/trainingcard.html
http://www.pigeonbasics.com/articles/paircard.html
http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/BASICPIGEONINFO.html

COURTSHIP;
http://birds.cornell.edu/publications/birdscope/Winter2001/courtship.html

EGGS;
http://www.poultryyouth.com/articles/health/10.html
http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/Egg Comparison.htm
http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/Soft Shelled Eggs.htm
http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/RNColor Pics/fertileeggs.htm

PIGEON FACTS;
http://website.lineone.net/~dove-love/facts.html
http://members.aol.com/showseason/basics.html
http://www.vin.com/WebLink.plx?URL=http://members.aol.com/duiven/genetics/slide1.htm
http://www.birdwatchersgeneralstore.com/pigeons.htm
http://www.transaction.net/science/seven/home.html
http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/pigeons/pijvalu.html
http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/pigeons/WoodyAllnRatWWings.html
http://www.twincityconcourse.us/2004-navigation.htm
http://www.findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0BFU/is_15_89/ai_115491997
http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/
http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/Pigeons/BRKPigeon.html
http://www.fbipigeons.com/pigeon_facts.htm
http://www.infoplease.com/ce6/sci/A0839006.html
http://www.pigeons.com/resources/facts.html
http://www.kiloloft.net/facts.htm
http://www.kiloloft.net/basiccare.htm
http://ks.essortment.com/pigeonsbreeds_rjrb.htm
http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/wildtype.html

LOFTS;
http://www.jamiegleave.freeserve.co.uk/loftdesvent.htm
http://pwp.netcabo.pt/cm.fonseca/pombos/pombalGB.htm
http://www.parlorroller.com/lofts.html
http://www.interbug.com/pigeon/first_loft_construction/construction_start.html
http://www.2racepigeons.com/Pigeon_loft_info.html
http://www.geocities.com/grizzland/grzloft1.html
http://www.users.globalnet.co.uk/~pidgie/PIDGIES_PAGES/cote.jpg
http://www.wingsoverus.org/pigeon/media/photoshabitat.htm
http://home.frognet.net/~marks444/basics.html

These are web sites that I have found, I am posting these links as information, posting does not necessarily mean that I agree with any of the information.

Peace to all!
Arty!


----------

